# Stud dog owner "responsibilities"....??



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok so, I took one of my male Labs to the vet a couple of weeks ago. Just for some routine check up stuff.

My vet recommended at that time, that I should be uh....well, be making sure the sperm were "fresh".....in other words, I need to "empty him out" weekly or so.

However, my boy has performance anxiety and when he sees (or hears) the snap of the glove, well he isn't able to "get it up" so to speak.....

So do any of you guys with studs "keep the boys active" when they aren't getting the "real thing"? Any advice from some stud dog owners on the "performance" anxiety??

WRL


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you tried letting him read Dog Fancy first & dressing in a nurse outfit?


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Performance anxiety is a real problem for studs of all calibers. I've found that relaxing music, low lighting and seafood often provide that much needed "boost" to lessen anxiety. Perhaps milk bone scented gloves, extra soft are needed as well. I wonder if they have a seminar on how to sovle stud freshness relief anxiety? I would certainly sign up.


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

That's a very good question Lee, 
And of course ,the answer would be yes. Your vet brought up a very good suggestion and I am certain that it will keep your males "boy butter" in excellent condition. 
As for anxiety, I always keep a lil "girl perfume" around on a cotton swab in a tight container...dab a lil on a girl's tail and put her in there with your boy. Let simmer for about 3 -5 minutes and your boy should be in a great mood and has lowered his standards enough for a helping hand...(sorry,couldn't resist)


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I get a spayed poodle bitch (silver) and play some Barry White for them. 


Where is the "glove-man" from that other breeding thread when you need them? regards-


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Latex anxiety? 
I hear some studs don't care for the snap of a glove, preferring more "natural relief".


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

PridezionLabs said:


> That's a very good question Lee,
> And of course ,the answer would be yes. Your vet brought up a very good suggestion and I am certain that it will keep your males "boy butter" in excellent condition.
> As for anxiety, I always keep a lil "girl perfume" around on a cotton swab in a tight container...dab a lil on a girl's tail and put her in there with your boy. Let simmer for about 3 -5 minutes and your boy should be in a great mood and has lowered his standards enough for a helping hand...(sorry,couldn't resist)


That's awesome! Do you buy it somewhere? Or are doing your own "ode de naturel" collection?

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I get a spayed poodle bitch (silver) and play some Barry White for them.
> 
> 
> Where is the "glove-man" from that other breeding thread when you need them? regards-



How does the spayed bitch work??

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

KNorman said:


> Latex anxiety?
> I hear some studs don't care for the snap of a glove, preferring more "natural relief".


Oh of course, a guy comment from the cheap seats!!

WRL


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I use pussy rags. Every bitch has their own unique cologne...really. The boys all have their favorite scent of woman.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow!!! We may be on to something. Deer Hunters are just plum crazy about deer estrus urine. Oh boy I can't wait for Weezie to come back into season, I'll start collecting immediately and store it in the garage fridge next to the keystone light. 10 bucks a bottle. Order yours today.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> How does the spayed bitch work??
> 
> WRL


She just stands there, as most prissy poodles do..... I don't want one in season.... as a lab breeder, it would be irresponsible to breed labradoodles, although lucrative. Then, you get out the scent cloths.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> She just stands there, as most prissy poodles do..... I don't want one in season.... as a lab breeder, it would be irresponsible to breed labradoodles, although lucrative. Then, you get out the scent cloths.


Oh cool, what kind of scent cloths do you use?

WRL


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> Oh cool, what kind of scent cloths do you use?
> 
> WRL


I think natural sea sponge holds the scent longer.... my boys like strong females.... so I like to keep on hand some pitt bull scent.... 

You can get the sea sponge and bed bath and beyond...


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I think natural sea sponge holds the scent longer.... my boys like strong females.... so I like to keep on hand some pitt bull scent....
> 
> You can get the sea sponge and bed bath and beyond...


Good to know!

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

So with these cloths, how do you attach them? I mean I could muzzle him and attach them to the muzzle and across his nose.....

Or do you put them on the female and attach them to her rear?

Also, do you think they "clean out" better if you let them mount?

WRL


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Have him watch your avatar, after that, everything will look sexy in comparison.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I have actually heard that some obedience trainers have trained their studs to uhmmm, ahhh- empty out- on command. Not kidding. I guess that would be similar to the leave it command right?


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Lee, 

Duct tape works fine for attachment to either the stud or bitch. I would suggest putting it on the bitch since wrapping a stud's head in duct tape can be difficult.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Pals said:


> I have actually heard that some obedience trainers have trained their studs to uhmmm, ahhh- empty out- on command. Not kidding. I guess that would be similar to the leave it command right?



REALLY? How would you teach that?

Maybe clicker training? What kind of reward?

WRL


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> REALLY? How would you teach that?
> 
> Maybe clicker training? What kind of reward?
> 
> WRL


I'd call Fred... he'd know. This is right up his alley.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> Also, do you think they "clean out" better if you let them mount?
> 
> WRL


If you let them mount, they become almost "self-cleaning"...


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I'd call Fred... he'd know. This is right up his alley.


Somehow, I think the constant collar pressure he uses might be a deterrent.

I just can't imagine.....burn burn burn....then wel, you know.

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> If you let them mount, they become almost "self-cleaning"...


Yeah true.....that does sound like the best approach.

WRL


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

WRL said:


> REALLY? How would you teach that?
> 
> Maybe clicker training? What kind of reward?
> 
> WRL


What?? You've never seen the doggy blow up dolls?

http://current.com/entertainment/wtf/90320833_worlds-first-blow-up-sex-doll-for-dogs.htm


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

WRL said:


> REALLY? How would you teach that?
> 
> Maybe clicker training? What kind of reward?
> 
> WRL


Beer, or a cigeratte.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

windycanyon said:


> What?? You've never seen the doggy blow up dolls?


Seriously?? Do they have a "collection section"?

WRL


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Well it's really just a nick nick nick, gentle like. I imagine you could get the timing down just right. But really have there been any studies done on long term health issues? What about blindness? Or that embarrassing Pre-mature release in public? I think there should be some kind of health clearances for studs......


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I make them into little nose mittens kind of like a muzzle. Boy, get that mitten on and they are ready to go but I never thought of combining it with a clicker.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

WRL said:


> Seriously?? Do they have a "collection section"?
> 
> WRL


See my edit --- Maybe that'd be a special order???? http://current.com/entertainment/wtf/90320833_worlds-first-blow-up-sex-doll-for-dogs.htm

Myra Savant Harris had a different one at her repro nar here a few years ago...lol. Maybe ask her!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Pals said:


> Well it's really just a nick nick nick, gentle like. I imagine you could get the timing down just right. But really have there been any studies done on long term health issues? What about blindness? Or that embarrassing Pre-mature release in public? I think there should be some kind of health clearances for studs......


I think blindness is an issue of if they are cleaned too frequently. Check with your vet. They may get hairy pads, also..... I heard the University is getting a DNA test together regarding the propensity for blindness.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

windycanyon said:


> See my edit --- Maybe that'd be a special order???? http://current.com/entertainment/wtf/90320833_worlds-first-blow-up-sex-doll-for-dogs.htm
> 
> Myra Savant Harris had a different one at her repro nar here a few years ago...lol. Maybe ask her!


Tha's awesome!! That would sure do the trick!

But I don't know if he would want the poodle.....

WRL


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> Tha's awesome!! That would sure do the trick!
> 
> But I don't know if he would want the poodle.....
> 
> WRL


Lee- I'm tell you, they'd LOVE the poodle..... at least in real life they do. I'd definitely try it.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

WRL said:


> REALLY? How would you teach that?
> 
> Maybe clicker training? What kind of reward?
> 
> WRL


Isn't the end result the reward?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I make them into little nose mittens kind of like a muzzle. Boy, get that mitten on and they are ready to go but I never thought of combining it with a clicker.


Any particular kind of yarn? To soft wouldn't be good.....


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Lee- I'm tell you, they'd LOVE the poodle..... at least in real life they do. I'd definitely try it.



Really? He's not a foo foo dog kind of guy...he likes the "bitches next door" kind of dog.

WRL


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

windycanyon said:


> See my edit --- Maybe that'd be a special order???? http://current.com/entertainment/wtf/90320833_worlds-first-blow-up-sex-doll-for-dogs.htm
> 
> Myra Savant Harris had a different one at her repro nar here a few years ago...lol. Maybe ask her!


Those work great for teaching virgin studs!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Any particular kind of yarn? To soft wouldn't be good.....


Different strokes for different folks! My guy LOVES the really soft type fabric......

WRL


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

KNorman said:


> Lee,
> 
> Duct tape works fine for attachment to either the stud or bitch. I would suggest putting it on the bitch since wrapping a stud's head in duct tape can be difficult.


 
everyone knows first wrap around is sticky side UP!
gosh you guys


.


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

So, is there a DVD on proper training techniques? And what if you have a "tough" dog, what kind of "force" would you use. Have any of you tried the Amish way?


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> I think blindness is an issue of if they are cleaned too frequently. Check with your vet. They may get hairy pads, also..... I heard the University is getting a DNA test together regarding the propensity for blindness.



I'm not sure about blindness in the dogs, however, someone not properly trained and with a bad aim might do damage to their own eyesight. I get so much out of these health related threads...


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

TripNDooley said:


> So, is there a DVD on proper training techniques? And what if you have a "tough" dog, what kind of "force" would you use. Have any of you tried the Amish way?


No. Do the Amish do it differently? How do they do it?

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

PridezionLabs said:


> I'm not sure about blindness in the dogs, however, someone not properly trained and with a bad aim might do damage to their own eyesight. I get so much out of these health related threads...


WOW! How does it damage your sight? Is it a "spray" issue or just make sure to wash your hands before you rub your eyes or eat anything?

WRL


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

WRL said:


> No. Do the Amish do it differently? How do they do it?
> 
> WRL


Because of their aversion to electricity, they are limited in what they are able to do. 
So they sit on their hand until it goes asleep, then when it starts to come to and is all 
numb and tingly they use it to… um…. Welllll. They don’t call it “the stranger” for nothing.


.


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

WRL said:


> WOW! How does it damage your sight? Is it a "spray" issue or just make sure to wash your hands before you rub your eyes or eat anything?
> 
> WRL


I would think it could "cloud" your vision. I would be intersted to know if there are those with knowledge about repeated exposure, resulting from an improper directional collection.

Sandwich in one hand, collecting with the other,regards


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

WRL said:


> WOW! How does it damage your sight? Is it a "spray" issue or just make sure to wash your hands before you rub your eyes or eat anything?
> 
> WRL


don't know the how or why. The Nuns just said I would go blind if I, well....
never mind;-)




.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Amish is gloveless


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

PridezionLabs said:


> I would think it could "cloud" your vision. I would be intersted to know if there are those with knowledge about repeated exposure, resulting from an improper directional collection.
> 
> Sandwich in one hand, collecting with the other,regards


You know, speaking of that, the first time I bred my old bitch Breezy, the stud dog owner did not want to do a natural because of a trial the next day.

So the vet (we were at his house) had just gotten home from church. So he is dressed in his "Sunday Best" and is eating lunch. So, I figured he would want to finish his lunch, but nope he proceeded to eat his chicken drumstick and "collect" the male. 

She had 12 puppies so maybe the "added" flavor fed the sperm??

WRL


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

WRL said:


> That's awesome! Do you buy it somewhere? Or are doing your own "ode de naturel" collection?
> 
> WRL


Oh, we do our own "ode de naturel"....we package in pretty glass bottles with the glitter in the bottom!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I googled it!!! WOW there is such a wealth of information out there nowadays, it's really amazing!! Some health clearances you stud dog owners may want to check out:
LI: latex intolerance
SBS: sudden blindness syndrome(this is particularly problematic in the silver labs)
DD: Droopy Dipstick You probably want a clear on this one.

Boy this gives a whole new meaning Gentle Leader, and here I always thought that was to prevent dogs from jumping each other.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Amish is gloveless


Oh.....I don't think I am up to that.

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Pals said:


> I googled it!!! WOW there is such a wealth of information out there nowadays, it's really amazing!! Some health clearances you stud dog owners may want to check out:
> LI: latex intolerance
> SBS: sudden blindness syndrome(this is particularly problematic in the silver labs)
> DD: Droopy Dipstick You probably want a clear on this one.
> ...


I would think the DD would be a clinically visual symptom. If it don't look droopy, its not droopy.

The LI and SBS clearances I do think would be important. Are those sex linked traits?

WRL


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Pals said:


> I have actually heard that some obedience trainers have trained their studs to uhmmm, ahhh- empty out- on command. Not kidding. I guess that would be similar to the leave it command right?


 

Yup they just say "Express Yourself!" click- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsVcUzP_O_8


.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Droopy Dipstick? I think I went out with one of those. Maybe that was my Ex


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

It might help the apprehensive dogs if their owners would invest in Skin So Soft from Avon. Makes your skin feel so .....Well...Soft.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Sometimes DD can develop as studs age or if there is an accident, like running into a wall or an improperly placed coffee table. Of course this is usually followed with BD: Bent Dipstick. At this point it's prolly best to retire the stud.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

If your dog has this problem....well all bets are off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaSQuyyZvc4


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

I read all of this thread to Harry, my stud dog. He says if I let any of you ladies try to collect him, he is running away from home! Muttered something about the crazy women I know, then stalked off to his kennel. I think he is afraid of rough handling!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Pals said:


> If your dog has this problem....well all bets are off.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaSQuyyZvc4


No, they just need a different type of blow-up doll.....

WRL


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Certainty said:


> I read all of this thread to Harry, my stud dog. He says if I let any of you ladies try to collect him, he is running away from home! Muttered something about the crazy women I know, then stalked off to his kennel. I think he is afraid of rough handling!


He's a perfect candidate for Amish training!!!! Keep it light and fun.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Pals said:


> If your dog has this problem....well all bets are off.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaSQuyyZvc4


Nancy, where in the world do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

A little birdie......named Bus.

Sincerely,
The Honey Badger


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Pals said:


> A little birdie......named Bus.


Haha...touche'. Very well-put.

Northstar's Mainstreet Ticket, to be exact.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

praise , pet ,TREAT ????


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't clean out the boyz plumbing unless I get a phone call from a prepective lady. Then I use her(teaser) to flush out the plumbing at the Vet. where they can check out all areas.
Sue


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

All it took for Candlewoods Cash On The Liine was to turn into Dr. Greene's drive and he was ready. (Cash that is. He did love Dr. Greene) No teaser necessary


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

When I got my first horse, a young colt, I was informed that one of my duties was to clean his sheath to prevent/remove a bean. Now this was before the 'Net and I was certain my chain was being yanked but sure enough, I got some books and bean cleaning was for real. Could they make the terminology just a little less appealing, btw, "smegma", really? After that, I decided any male of any species with which I would be associated in the future could either clean out his own bean or hire it done. 

Happily living in a houseful of bitches, regards!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Cleo Watson said:


> All it took for Candlewoods Cash On The Liine was to turn into Dr. Greene's drive and he was ready. (Cash that is. He did love Dr. Greene) No teaser necessary


My vet built a new clinic and Goose followed the scent all the way to the repro room the first time there. Unfortunately now all he gets done are prostrate exams which are not what his idea is in going there.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

So, I have a 4 month old male Lab, doing pretty well in his training so far, but only using treats/praise. While I am not new to dogs, I haven't had a stud in ages and things appear to have changed since then. 

When should I start teaching him this auto eject command and what words do you all normally use, I'd like to have him trained with the usual commands so pretty much anyone can handle him later but I don't want to start too late or too early and ruin him. 

When should I start introducing the sea sponge (I think that sounds like the most natural & organic material to use, but maybe it isn't really eco friendly, will have to research that as well), I have plenty of females to try a variety of different scents. None of them are related to him, that would just be gross, ew. 

When and how should rope be used? I understand that is a must-have in the tool box for young dog training.

I've also heard doing a lip pinch to discourage puppy biting will likely inhibit his sex drive, but thankfully, this puppy was not mouthy so I think we're okay there.

And finally, are there any videos that show me how to train this command and link it to the appropriate action? I am full on electric stimulation, not Amish.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I gotta tell you I am trying very hard to be good with this gem of a topic.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

kjrice said:


> I gotta tell you I am trying very hard to be good with this gem of a topic.


Do you know anything about honey badgers? How often to you guys drive across town with Fred and steal this dude's tiger to do some dock jumping anyhow?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELc9Aw3fS-g


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I love this site.........it's so informative.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Do you know anything about honey badgers? How often to you guys drive across town with Fred and steal this dude's tiger to do some dock jumping anyhow?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELc9Aw3fS-g


Honey badger don't give a ****  I'll bring the tiger to UB for FF!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Bear has a pillow on our bed thats his live in girlfriend.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

gmhr1 said:


> Bear has a pillow on our bed thats his live in girlfriend.


Too funny....maybe you need to get him some of those sea sponge things with girl smell on them......everyone likes something a bit different every once in a while....

WRL


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Honey badger don't give a ****  I'll bring the tiger to UB for FF!


I think this is an excellent idea. You may want to involve /Paul in the discussion. He can get you turned-on to "the hammer trick". It is a very helpful addition to your toolkit. However, like many remedies it does have a potential side-effect (or is that side-affect?): it may get you accused of censorship.

How far have you guys gotten Tyson's tiger to jump thus far? How many days does your partner need to take off after Tyson lands that punch?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats what my old neutered male lab is for its him than the pillow!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> Too funny....maybe you need to get him some of those sea sponge things with girl smell on them......everyone likes something a bit different every once in a while....
> 
> WRL


Which reminds me of this bull breeding story. It's too bad Patrick Johndrow is not on much these days. He is knowledgeable on bull breeding.



> My wife and I went to the state fair and one of the first exhibits we stopped at was the breeding bulls. We went up to the first pen and there was a sign attached that said,
> 
> ' THIS BULL MATED 50 TIMES LAST YEAR'
> 
> ...


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Rainmaker said:


> So, I have a 4 month old male Lab, doing pretty well in his training so far, but only using treats/praise. While I am not new to dogs, I haven't had a stud in ages and things appear to have changed since then.
> 
> When should I start teaching him this auto eject command and what words do you all normally use, I'd like to have him trained with the usual commands so pretty much anyone can handle him later but I don't want to start too late or too early and ruin him.


Make it easy on yourself. When he's done teething (if not, think ready made lure course right in your own living room), give him his very own blow up doll and let him find the way at his own pace . Don't want to push some of these things too fast you know. I'd keep pressure to a minimum until he learns the task. Then put the command to it-- his first name is Jack, right? Remember, it's not all about performance til later.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

KY has a line of products for his and her pleasue. You might try amish style then figure out if he likes the warm tingling sensation or, the cool breeze feel. The worst part is if he's a marathoner, well, your hands gonna feel awefully funny for a while...

Dunno if the male products are supposed to blow their hair back or not? Prolly wouldn't matter much ona lab anyways. IWS's might be awefully funny looking...


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I think this is an excellent idea. You may want to involve /Paul in the discussion. He can get you turned-on to "the hammer trick". It is a very helpful addition to your toolkit. However, like many remedies it does have a potential side-effect (or is that side-affect?): it may get you accused of censorship.
> 
> How far have you guys gotten Tyson's tiger to jump thus far? How many days does your partner need to take off after Tyson lands that punch?


Better yet I'll send a Honey Badger to UB!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Cleo Watson said:


> All it took for Candlewoods Cash On The Liine was to turn into Dr. Greene's drive and he was ready. (Cash that is. He did love Dr. Greene) No teaser necessary


Is that the dog Steve and Dave Mealman own? If so, I'm remembering a college dorm story that Steve told. And that's all I can post about that.

Chris


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

gmhr1 said:


> Bear has a pillow on our bed thats his live in girlfriend.


Jones had a sheepskin rug, her name was Dorothy.
He loved her very much, she was very beautiful.

Although he also found neutered males quite attractive, and cheated on Dorothy with a few.....


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Better yet I'll send a Honey Badger to UB!


According to the Guinness book of world records, the honey badger has never been successfully force fetched. So says Randall anyhow.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> When should I start teaching him this auto eject command and what words do you all normally use, I'd like to have him trained with the usual commands so pretty much anyone can handle him later but I don't want to start too late or too early and ruin him.


The problem is if you start them too early, is they start auto ejecting to any fantasy that triggers their mine. You have to train them to be focused. I tell mine SEX and they know that is the key word.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Is that the dog Steve and Dave Mealman own? If so, I'm remembering a college dorm story that Steve told. And that's all I can post about that.
> 
> Chris


This was the one owned by Mary Howley and Lori Oliver. He produced some mighty nice pups.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

ErinsEdge said:


> The problem is if you start them too early, is they start auto ejecting to any fantasy that triggers their mine. You have to train them to be focused. I tell mine SEX and they know that is the key word.


I dunno about using SEX as a command though, there might be some confusion if the hubby is nearby. I have a feeling his selective hearing would be working quite well in that situation. Even if he was out in the garage.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> Amish is gloveless


LOL!!.....


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

We need one of those roll all over laughing smilies!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Certainty said:


> We need one of those roll all over laughing smilies!


 
Yes we do! This thread is hilarious!


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

WRL said:


> REALLY? How would you teach that?
> 
> Maybe clicker training? What kind of reward?
> 
> WRL


wouldn'' t that be its own reward?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I have to get the girlfriend to read this


/paul


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> I dunno about using SEX as a command though, there might be some confusion if the hubby is nearby. I have a feeling his selective hearing would be working quite well in that situation. Even if he was out in the garage.


Did I not see in a previous post that his name was Jack? Seems to me there is only one appropriate command;-)

Hope you have not already used his sex command to mean don't jump on people!

Andy


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Did I not see in a previous post that his name was Jack? Seems to me there is only one appropriate command;-)
> 
> Hope you have not already used his sex command to mean don't jump on people!
> 
> Andy


 

That reminds me of being a little kid. The Meyoff family (pronounced “Me Off”) who had a large dairy farm down the road had the forethought and common sense to name their youngest son Jack. Gosh we had fun with that back in grade school.





.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

In high school, we had a new family move to the island. Janet and Claire Laime(lay me) - I felt bad for them as you can only imagine the comments.

Andy


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Lee - have you tried a candlelight dinner for one with lamb, beef, or chicken with gravy?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Any useful purpose this thread MAY have had is now well out of sight ......

john


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Any useful purpose this thread MAY have had is now well out of sight ......
> 
> john


John, you are 100% correct with this post.

Anyone who knows anything about dog training would agree with you.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kevin Rice, did Tyson's tiger sleep at home last night, or did somebody lift him again?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Andy Carlson said:


> Did I not see in a previous post that his name was Jack? Seems to me there is only one appropriate command;-)
> 
> Hope you have not already used his sex command to mean don't jump on people!
> 
> Andy


OMG, that is another good point. I don't know about all this, I think I might be in over my head and will either have to sell this male pup since I don't want to waste his potential, or else find a good pro that is up on all these techniques. Gracious, dog training is getting so advanced these days, how is a poor amateur supposed to keep up.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> John, you are 100% correct with this post.
> 
> Anyone who knows anything about dog training would agree with you.


However John,

I'm going to implement my mom's #1 rule about life. 

The participants in this thread are having fun and utilizing their senses of humor.

Life's too short to focus on negativity 24-7.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm printing this thread out so when Tellus and I judge in Cali in May we can share valuable tips to "master handlers" during rebirding time. Course you know in Cali they have master debaters so it should be a lot of fun


/Paul


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> However John,
> 
> I'm going to implement my mom's #1 rule about life.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA!! Not according to some people!!!

Its unfortunate that some folks have to live their lives trying to keep others from having fun......LOL

WRL


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> HA HA HA!! Not according to some people!!!
> 
> Its unfortunate that some folks have to live their lives trying to keep others from having fun......LOL
> 
> WRL


Speaking of honey badgers, shall I add the "GDG" to the subject line of this thread so the half-empty crowd won't comment? Or shall we leave well-enough alone and let folks use their own common sense before choosing to read the entire thing seeking true canine training value?


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Speaking of honey badgers, shall I add the "GDG" to the subject line of this thread so the half-empty crowd won't comment? Or shall we leave well-enough alone and let folks use their own common sense before choosing to read the entire thing seeking true canine training value?


You know Chris, I say leave it. 

People can take away from the thread whatever they want to. But it has as much value as pictures of litters and puppies. 

AND it is dog related....LOL

WRL


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

It is truly sad that there are people who are unable to see the humor in life and go around finding fault with everything and everyone. It must be a lonely existance.

Look at yourself in the mirror and see that even God had a sense of humor. Just wish He hadn't been laughing so hard when He created me.  

Have fun and enjoy life, you won't get out of it alive anyway but the trip is well worth it.

Love people in spite of their faults and hope they do likewise.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Andy Carlson said:


> Did I not see in a previous post that his name was Jack? Seems to me there is only one appropriate command;-)
> 
> *Hope you have not already used his sex command to mean don't jump on people!*
> 
> Andy


 
Andy--that right there is classic!!! Belly laughing classic!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Kevin Rice, did Tyson's tiger sleep at home last night, or did somebody lift him again?


Siegfried and Roy is a less risk heist.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> I dunno about using SEX as a command though, there might be some confusion if the hubby is nearby. I have a feeling his selective hearing would be working quite well in that situation. Even if he was out in the garage.


Too funny! that would work with the BF too...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Reading this tthhrreeaadd is akin to watching a few episodes of Seinfeld or 2 1/2 men ;-). The OP should encourage more dialogue on Amish vs Latex to create a more grounded perspective  .

Doggie Style humor, regards .


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Reading this tthhrreeaadd is akin to watching a few episodes of Seinfeld or 2 1/2 men ;-). The OP should encourage more dialogue on Amish vs Latex to create a more grounded perspective  .
> 
> Doggie Style humor, regards .


Good idea Marvin!! 

A man of your years I am sure has great worldly experience in these differences so maybe you could elaborate on your own personal experiences. 

WRL


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

WRL said:


> However, my boy has performance anxiety and when he sees (or hears) the snap of the glove, well he isn't able to "get it up" so to speak.....


I understand this sound produces the same conditioned response in many males!



WRL said:


> So do any of you guys with studs "keep the boys active" when they aren't getting the "real thing"? Any advice from some stud dog owners on the "performance" anxiety??


I think I might have the opposite problem. I have one who has mastered the concept on his own and I am wondering if excessive emptying will be an issue?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

WRL said:


> Good idea Marvin!!
> 
> A man of your years I am sure has great worldly experience in these differences so maybe you could elaborate on your own personal experiences.
> 
> WRL


I really don't have that level of knowledge from experience, but can relate a conversation I heard as a little guy. We used to hang out at the pool hall in my little town so we could share in the worldly wisdom that was exchanged there by the Big Guy's ;-). 

Charly walks in one day, pats Horace on the belly & says "you're getting quite a belly there Horace". Horace responds by saying "Charly that's not a belly, it's a roof for my storage shed. When I was younger the tool stored in that shed was in greater demand so needed no protection from the elements. As time has gone by the demand has decreased so protection from the elements is required & I've added this roof."

I always thought those great words to live by . 

What you folks need to do is read the "Doggy Products grooming" thread to get Fido up to speed. At the least he could handle the elements on his own. 

Roofless regards!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Why Mr. Marvin you sly old dog you.......

speechless in Illinois,


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Ha ha ha...too funny Marvin!

WRL


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Another forum had a first time poster, "Collecting my new Chessie"........ohh, the restraint it took to not post this link.........


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

I knew I joined the RTF for a reason...

Gotta say, I don't this will be an issue with my pup. He has developed quite the fancy for our salsa red couch cushion. Gotta wash that damn thing every other day...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Bryan Detwiler said:


> I knew I joined the RTF for a reason...
> 
> Gotta say, I don't this will be an issue with my pup. He has developed quite the fancy for our salsa red couch cushion. Gotta wash that damn thing every other day...


the fact you called it, "salsa red" concerns me......red man! its just red!


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

To me, it's red. To him, it's obviously more than red. Hence the attraction.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

we have "humpy bear" that travels with us everywhere. Of course by now the nose and ears are chewed off so it looks more like "humpy alien" but he still, um, loves it.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Ever wonder what one could say about a Retriever that has DREAMS of chasing a wounded green head thru WET marshes? :roll:


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Cleo Watson said:


> Ever wonder what one could say about a Retriever that has DREAMS of chasing a wounded green head thru WET marshes? :roll:


 
maybe a Salsa Red pillow with feet!


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> maybe a Salsa Red pillow with feet!


That's it!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Another forum had a first time poster, "Collecting my new Chessie"........ohh, the restraint it took to not post this link.........


 
I, for one think it's a *travesty* that you did not help out the new Chessie owner by directing them to this treasure trove of useful information. I mean I went right out and bought two nose mittens, a dozen sea sponges, bottles with glitter, extra soft gloves, skin so soft, a blow up silver poodle and an assortment of Barry White CD's. Ryder and Bart are now hiding in the garage and keep crossing themselves everytime I open the door. Chickens........


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Pals said:


> I, for one think it's a *travesty* that you did not help out the new Chessie owner by directing them to this treasure trove of useful information. I mean I went right out and bought two nose mittens, a dozen sea sponges, bottles with glitter, extra soft gloves, skin so soft, a blow up silver poodle and an assortment of Barry White CD's. Ryder and Bart are now hiding in the garage and keep crossing themselves everytime I open the door. Chickens........


Only ONE silver poodle to share???? What a friggin tightwad!!! I had you pegged for a much classier lady than that!!!  Let the beetch fight begin.... ;-)


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Pals said:


> I, for one think it's a *travesty* that you did not help out the new Chessie owner by directing them to this treasure trove of useful information. I mean I went right out and bought two nose mittens, a dozen sea sponges, bottles with glitter, extra soft gloves, skin so soft, a blow up silver poodle and an assortment of Barry White CD's. Ryder and Bart are now hiding in the garage and keep crossing themselves everytime I open the door. Chickens........


As it turns out, the poster was from England and was simply picking up their pup- not "collecting" it to make a pup-

As Bubba might proclaim-

English translation Regards, 

(Where is he anyways?)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

windycanyon said:


> I had you pegged for a much classier lady than that!!!  .... ;-)


didn't you see the hoe boots;-)


.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

windycanyon said:


> Only ONE silver poodle to share????


I hope you clean that really well!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I think one absolutely imperative requirement has been left out of all of these fine posts. The stud owner MUST have a BRAIN that is functioning on at least a semi-intelligent level.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

After further investigation I discovered this in the "Little Old Lady Journal for Scorned Women" :

"It is particullarly dangerous for waterdogs to self release on too frequent a basis. As this leads to memory loss and brain damage." 

Well golly gee, those little old ladies sure hit that one on the head!!!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Good spelling and grammar are important to look professional if you are conducting a business venture with a stud. Otherwise someone might think you really suck at it.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Pals said:


> After further investigation I discovered this in the "Little Old Lady Journal for Scorned Women" :
> 
> *"It is particullarly dangerous for waterdogs to self release on too frequent a basis. As this leads to memory loss and brain damage." *
> 
> Well golly gee, those little old ladies sure hit that one on the head!!!!


That totally explains why he can't count to 3 and keeps getting lost on the long memory bird!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Pals said:


> After further investigation I discovered this in the "Little Old Lady Journal for Scorned Women" :
> 
> "It is particullarly dangerous for waterdogs to self release on too frequent a basis. As this leads to memory loss and brain damage."
> 
> Well golly gee, those little old ladies sure hit that one on the head!!!!


I am pretty sure that head-hitting is an absolute no-no!!

WRL


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I never said it was the Amish Little Old Lady Journal for Scorned Women!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

And then there are the males that really just don't have the equipment necessary to take on even one little old lady bitch, let alone stand for a whole pack of females. Those are ones that need serious culling if we are indeed to preserve the good genes. Maybe a new thread, should some studs be allowed in the gene pool?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

I always thought Jones was gay (not that there is anything wrong with that..)
Any ideas on how I failed in my stud owner responsibilities????

He did spend some time with Attar...


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I would ask for an AI for yard Bitches but if they are old and ugly and broke down you do not want to breed to them anyway as does anyone else. AI might be their only option if they want puppies.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Pals said:


> After further investigation I discovered this in the "Little Old Lady Journal for Scorned Women" :
> 
> "It is particullarly dangerous for waterdogs to self release on too frequent a basis. As this leads to memory loss and brain damage."
> 
> Well golly gee, those little old ladies sure hit that one on the head!!!!


ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Young studs may have the equipment, or not, but they often don't have a clue what they are doing


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> Young studs may have the equipment, or not, but they often don't have a clue what they are doing


Yep, if they make it that far....
For example, the afor mentioned Jones, he had an issue, shall we say, with being a tad premature...
Why I think he preferred neutered males..But JMO, of course.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Nancy--this is so true!! The young ones are always shooting off all over, heck look at those young studs have a go at pillows, rocks, knees, small mammals, goats and woodchucks. They have no control and absolutely no staying power. Hence the propensity for brain damage. I would venture to say that is why the blow up helper doll is a silver poodle, you know all poof and no real substance. 

Those poor little woodchucks.........


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> I always thought Jones was gay (not that there is anything wrong with that..)
> Any ideas on how I failed in my stud owner responsibilities????
> 
> He did spend some time with Attar...


 





HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *LMAOF*


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

What some wannabe studs & their owners have yet to understand is that bitches control the breeding. If studsy wudsy doesn't have game, the oldest, ugliest, most broken down bitch in the pack isn't gonna do a thing except pee on 'em and walk away.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

BAAA HAAAAA!!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::snipersmile:


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Those mature studs know just which button to nudge and when-they don't waste their energy on missing the target


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Rainmaker said:


> What some wannabe studs & their owners have yet to understand is that bitches control the breeding. If studsy wudsy doesn't have game, the oldest, ugliest, most broken down bitch in the pack isn't gonna do a thing except pee on 'em and walk away.


Sweetheart--I have seen this happen more then once. Nothing better then a good old bitch that can cull out the loser wannabe's. 


xxxooo


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Pals said:


> Sweetheart--I have seen this happen more then once. Nothing better then a good old bitch that can cull out the loser wannabe's.
> 
> 
> xxxooo


Ha! Ha! Now where's that cross-stitch kit. . .


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Ladies ladies Ladies ........you all are killing me..... I have not laughed so long and hard at your delightful wit in a LONG time.........Thank you ...........


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Bumpity Bump Bump..........

Watch out for badgers with nose mittens!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I use pussy rags. Every bitch has their own unique cologne...really. The boys all have their favorite scent of woman.


Yupper!!!!

Why does a dog need to be cleaned out routinely?? It's not like the "stuff" is laying in storage in there until it's ejaculated. It get's absorbed. Dogs are making new spermies every day....

Angie


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Angie B said:


> Yupper!!!!
> 
> Why does a dog need to be cleaned out routinely?? It's not like the "stuff" is laying in storage in there until it's ejaculated. It get's absorbed. Dogs are making new spermies every day....
> 
> Angie


well they sure as heck don't clean themselves out once every six months like a girl doggy!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> well they sure as heck don't clean themselves out once every six months like a girl doggy!


Really? Mine regularly molest their bedding....then they have to sleep in the wet spots.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I got in the conversation late and didn't read the whole thing,,, Knowing this bunch, one can only imagine...

I'm not jacking off my stud dogs every week to clean out anything!!!

What did stud dog owners do before such "enlightenment"???

Angie


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

firehouselabs said:


> Really? Mine regularly molest their bedding....then they have to sleep in the wet spots.


Totally LMAO!!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Angie B said:


> I got in the conversation late and didn't read the whole thing,,, Knowing this bunch, one can only imagine...
> 
> I'm not jacking off my stud dogs every week to clean out anything!!!
> 
> ...


Be the peanut!


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Rainmaker said:


> And then there are the males that really just don't have the equipment necessary to take on even one little old lady bitch, let alone stand for a whole pack of females. Those are ones that need serious culling if we are indeed to preserve the good genes. Maybe a new thread, should some studs be allowed in the gene pool?


Are still talking about dogs? Did I miss a page?


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Bump...............


----------

